# SO Frustrated.



## MintyBanana (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi everyone. This is going to be a bit of a rant, so buckle up. I've only been a member of HHC for a few months and yet I've seen COUNTLESS posts by completely uniformed hedgie owners. I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. Among my favorites are "I didn't know hedgehogs needed a wheel", "But I can't afford that/don't want to spend that much", and "Do I actually need to heat my hedgehog's cage?". I spent months researching hedgehog's needs and behaviors before I got Rosie Mae and yet I'm still learning every day. That being said, it absolutely baffles me that people go out and just get a hedgehog on a whim. Newsflash: Hedgehogs are living, breathing creatures with very particular care requirements! They should NEVER under ANY circumstances be purchased just for kicks and giggles. It can cost hundreds of dollars to get everything that a hedgehog needs to live comfortably, and that doesn't even include the price of the little buggers themselves! If you can't afford to get a hedgie everything that he or she needs, then don't get one. Plain and simple. Apart from the basic physical care that a hedgehog needs, they need to be loved too! If you don't have the time to dedicate to forming and keeping a bond with your hedgie, then you should probably hold off on getting a pet. I'm by no means trying to sound high and mighty, it just really irks me that people take getting a hedgehog (or any pet, for that matter) so lightly.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

i agree with what you say but not everyone is miss or uninformed just due to being careless or ignorant. 

at a lot of pet stores, many animals including hedgehogs are housed improperly and sold without further information.

same could be said for betta fish. we have all seen them in those little cups. it is common practice and they are sold as fish that require no filtration, a tiny bowl, and minimal food. fact is it is a tropical fish requiring heating and any water creature requires filtration to thrive. try convincing people of that. its impossible. 

there is a lot of misinformation out there regarding the care of many animals. it is unfortunate but not always 100% the fault of the animal owner.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Coffeebean is right. I had researched hedgies in reasonable depth before I allowed one to come into my home. I knew about food and temperature and cages. Check, the only thing I really didn't know about was breeding, and since I was just getting one I figured I didn't need to know, right? And I had read up on sexing but the sites I found didn't have photos, so it was hazy. But I had the basics, and I was reasonably prepared. Right? 
...
...
Not so much. 
Fortunately this site has just about everything even the least prepared owner would need for almost any situation. 
The problem, in my humble opinion, isn't necessarily pet stores or unprepared care givers, but a fast food society where many people expect everything to be handed to them. No work to look up their own simple answers. It's all here. Food, cages, heating, special needs, bonding techniques, General health issues, how to find a vet, breeding, babies and what you can do to help your hedgie have the best life possible. 
I come here to share my stories. My experiences. And to read others experiences. But almost every question I had I was able to look up and at least get an idea. Then, I asked for opinions from more experienced people. 
But then, if everyone did that, it would be a rather quiet forum, would it not?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think a lot of my frustration comes from not uninformed owners but from those that refuse to take the advice they asked for. 

I think heating is the biggie here. When someone asks if they need a heat setup and everyone says in some variety that yes they need one and then don't get one and wait till the first freeze or hibernation attempt, that irks me.

I love how active and engaging this community is though


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

My pet peeves are unrealistic behavior expectations and people who have owned a hedgie for six weeks and want to start breeding. 
There are always threads about grumpy hedgies or "my hedgie hates me". 
We are always trying to discourage breeding with hedgies that don't have pedigrees or just want cute babies. I am a strong believer that no one should breed until they have had at least one hedgie for its whole life.
Also some people want things immediately instead of waiting until they are at a more stable and financially able to care for an exotic pet.
That being said, they are the cutest animals!
Once you earn their trust it makes it all worth it.
Thanks to all who do share their advice and experience.
ML


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I know the feeling of being high irritated by people's lack of TRYING. I know what it is like to be misinformed, but thankfully I knew the facts at the time. The "expert" vet that I brought Adella to had no correct knowledge of hedgehogs. But someone could reasonably believe that since she's the expert that she knows best. Still, I agree this site has everything. It's great that it is here.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Des, there's a name for people who ask for advice and then ignore it: "askholes":lol:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

:lol: Thanks for that. I truly needed it at the moment.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

CoffeeKat said:


> Des, there's a name for people who ask for advice and then ignore it: "askholes":lol:


that is brilliant
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Definitely agree with a couple of you - my biggest frustrations are those who ask for advice, then don't take it, and those who want to breed right away. Really, the breeding thing upsets me far more. I know it's a matter of opinion, but I honestly just do not understand why people are so set on breeding as soon as possible. I don't see what's so hard about waiting a few years and doing a lot more research, enjoying hedgehogs as a pet, etc. It's not like we've told you to wait for the 30+ year lifespan of a horse or something. :roll: 

Likewise, I have absolutely no patience for those who are in a position of authority & don't take that seriously & take care with the information they give out - namely, pet stores and veterinarians. People expect both of these groups to know what they're talking about and will take them as the Word of God, so to speak. If you're in that kind of position, you have a responsibility to make sure the information you're passing along is up-to-date, correct, and SAFE. Nothing infuriates me more than reading about someone's bad experience with a pet store or vet, especially when they're a new owner and still unsure of what's best for their new baby.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

What really gets me is that I se soooo many people who are baffled by basic hedgie behavior like huffing and raising quills... Like they bought a hedgie after watching youtube videos of well-behaved hedgehogs so they take the behavior of their own as abnormal or as a personal insult. It creates impatient owners who become unwilling to work at the bonding process and then they just decide that a hedgehog isn't right for them because they don't want to put effort into bonding!

I think resistant hedgie behavior is adorable and so worth the patience and time when you make little breakthroughs!


----------



## MintyBanana (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you all! I really shouldn't be so quick to judge, it just irritates me to no end when I feel that an animal is being improperly cared for. Thanks for letting me rant though- it's good to know I'm not alone!


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I just always a soom that pet store no nothing, and there is a good chance they will steer me into the wrong direction. Of course till I learn other wise. I do this with most people, and stores. Haven't let a mechanic touch my truck since I had to redo $2000 worth of work. It works well for me and I always do my research before seeking help, so I know if I'm being taken for a ride. 

We have the technology why not use it. That's half the reason I don't need help when I walk into a store ( unless I'm looking for something ).


----------

